# Intel Ethernet Server Adapter I340-T compatibility with 9.1



## freemenow (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,
I'm very new to FreeBSD. I just set up a FreeBSD 9.1 system on my Dell r720 with the Intel Ethernet Server Adapter I340-T4 quad port card. The system  listed all the ports when I do an [cmd=]ifconfig[/cmd] command, but somehow only the first port is responding to the ping. The other got the host is down error. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dave (Mar 30, 2013)

For starters, check the hardware compatibility lists.  Also, please list your [cmd=]ifconfig[/cmd] output and /etc/rc.conf.


----------

